# Model 85 grips?



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Who makes small grips for the 85? I'd like something along the lines of a Hogue Bantam if rubber, or a boot grip if wood.

Where can I go to get a more concealable grip than what was supplied?

I got a deal on an 85UL with a factory bobbed hammer, and could not resist. I had an 85 "way back in the day", and liked it then, I hope this one is good to me too.

Also, the online PDF manual says it's Plus P rated, but I've read otherwise. I'd shoot no more Plus P than it took to find a straight shooting one, then plink/paper punch with standard pressure. OK, or bad Ju-Ju? I have a 357 that would gladly eat any Plus P that my 85UL didn't shoot well enough...

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I just picked up a 85 ULBH Black finish today myself. Seems like a pretty sturdy gun and is just 2 oz heavier than my 642. I needed an EDC that I could carry when I visit my grandkids in Missouri. I know the risk of some good ol boy SD type in KY or MO relieving me of my weapon because he doesn't know or care to know about reciprocity. if I lost one of my S&Ws, it would be a financial setback. Once the PD gets your gun you can pretty much kiss it good by. An out of stater going to a local judge for a court order to get a gun back isn't going to get one. I got the Taurus for a good enough price that the loss wouldn't kill me.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

I had an UltraLite for several years and had no problems with it. They are rated for Plus P ammo if fairly new. I actually have gone the other way with the grip situation. I have a set of factory Taurus on my S&W 642 because they cover the backstrap. Had to drill a couple of extra holes to fit the locating pins.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I pocket carry and I have Pachmyer COMPACs on all of my snubbies. I find them a whole lot easier to grab and control with the COMPACs. I carry in a DiSantis nemesis and have not had a concealment problem.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I tried pocket carry with the Nemesis, and do not care for it. I need to sell that holster...

But anyway, I snagged some cheapo rubber grips that have a boot grip shape. They will do OK, until I decide I need something a little fancier. With +P and these little grips, the recoil is of note...

I also tried a High Noon "Bare Asset", and don;t particularly care for it either...

I found a place that has the Don Hume 715 IWB in stock for about $30, and I have had good results in the past on that one...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.cdnnsports.com has a lot of things like grips pretty cheap. worth checking out.:smt033


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

http://www.cdnninvestments.com/rub85comchec.html

Actually, these are the cheapo grips I bought.

The fit was mediocre, and the screw was too short. I was offered a replacement screw, but declined, as I had already hit the hardware store, and snagged one for $0.50.

I had to trim a notable amount off of the back of the grip to get it to fit. now, they fit OK, and will do, until I need a set of rosewoods from Grips 4 Guns:

http://www.grips4guns.com/revolver/taurus/item_1811009.html


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've heard some might have to be fitted. I got a set for a Sig Sauer that were really nice but I've heard others that had your issue. I guess it would depend on who made them. I have got a bunch of Chip McCormick mags there that are great. and were half what I could get them elsewhere. The grips I got were those that had the NRA medallions in them. THey have a set of Smith and Wesson grips there for my N frame I do plan on getting though.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I had to trim about 1/16 of an inch off of the back, they actually went past the back strap. Then I sanded them back rounded. For the price, I guess there should have not been much of an expectation. It took less than 10 minutes, and they are much smaller than the supplied Taurus grips. I'll likely snag a set of the rosewoods one day. I really like the look of those.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

When I first started into this snubby thing this year, (I always carried bigger guns before) I went for both concealibility and looks. I bought really pretty wood boot grips. Then I fired the guns on the range, OUCH! I also found that I was not getting a low bore "natural" point with the wood boot grips. 

I took some advice from several forums and tried Pachmyer COMPACs. ( any similar design from another manufacturer would probably work as well.) Wow, big difference. Covered backstrap gave less sting, bigger grip gave more natural point, and more rubber gave better grip on gun. I have since experimented with different pocket holsters and found the ones that work to conceal rig(more than one did BTW) and have since bought some trousers that have deep enough pockets and enough material to cover gun outline. Trousers I found that work are: Dockers and Haggar, both "relaxed fit", corduroys and pleated slacks (pleats help break up outline of anything in pocket.) Both Haggar and Dockers are available at KOHL'S and Belks (watch for sales.)

I wear 642 with summer slacks and 640 with cords and flannels. Cold weather wear includes Perry suspenders ( bought online from Perrys) under sweater or sweat shirt. 

Wife is always with me and has had to ask several times if I remembered to carry gun (she can't tell with the above rigs!)


----------

